# de rosa titanio fork



## john11f (Mar 19, 2009)

my friend insists de rosa makes in house crbon fiber forks. anyone can confirm this?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

john11f said:


> my friend insists de rosa makes in house crbon fiber forks. anyone can confirm this?


No, De Rosa is mostly using Mizuno carbon forks. There were also some Deda and some Time carbon forks used in the past also.
I'm not sure about straight leg forks for 2010 models, but most probably they are not made by De Rosa.


----------



## john11f (Mar 19, 2009)

And apparently, mizuno also makes their carbon tubes?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

john11f said:


> And apparently, mizuno also makes their carbon tubes?


Yes, at least for some models if not for all.


----------

